

Male chess players play more aggressively against attractive female opponents - bdr
http://www.ne.su.se/research/seminars/pdf/100921_2.pdf

======
sp332
"Aggressiveness" is a really misleading term here. The title should be
something like "Males in the presence of attractive females feel better about
their situation, which leads to underestimation of risk and really poor
decision making. Oh yeah, and chess."

~~~
chrischen
I would think the males want to impress so they make riskier moves and have
more pressure to win.

~~~
sp332
My problem with that is, if there's more pressure to win, wouldn't you make
less risky moves?

~~~
chrischen
Less risky = less impressive. The goal is probably to impress. You can do so
by winning, or by being risky.

------
schtono
I highly doubt whether they're using the right econometric models.

In table 2 and 3 they're using an OLS model although the dependent variable is
binary ("choosing and aggressive strategy 0/1"). A logit model seems much more
appropriate here.

This does not give me much confidence in the results.

